# RockyM jetzt auch bei BOC und BOC24



## Habamah (20. Februar 2008)

Liebnärrische Gemeinde,

ich kann es kaum glauben, da stehen im BOC Baumarkt doch tatsächlich etliche RM Modelle und werden neben unzähligen Holland-, Kinder -und Einkaufskorb-Rädern feilgeboten.
Schluß ist mit Kult und exklusivem Klub. Da werden sich die ortsansässigen 
RM Dealer wohl genau so die Augen reiben wie ich.....
Na dann Herr Janz, auf geht`s zu neuen Ufern....(Umsatz Umsatz über alles)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2008)

was bitte???
hast du Beweisbilder für uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (20. Februar 2008)

haben die auch "20% auf alles ausser Tiernahrung"???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2008)

ach shit....ich dachte das wäre ein Baumarkt...
aber das ist ja ein Bike Markt. Fast wie Stadler oder?


----------



## arseburn (20. Februar 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> haben die auch "20% auf alles ausser Tiernahrung"???



Die bekommt nur Chuck Norris 

Boc ist kein Baumarkt...


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Chuck bekommt sie AUCH auf Tiernahrung 

Beim Stadler gibts doch auch schon jahrelang RM.
Auch Kult braucht erfüllte Zahlen am Jahresende, so ist das eben.

Mir jedenfalls lieber, als keine Rockys mehr. Rocky ist immer noch die klassische Marke, die den Kult am besten aufrecht zu halten gewusst hat.


----------



## clemson (20. Februar 2008)

Rm ist leider schon lange mehr kein kult oder eine kleinmarke...
schau mal in den USA und Canadakatalog was für bikes da noch alles gibt......

den nobelstatus ist rm in Kanada leider schon lange los...

aber das spricht nicht dagegen das Sie einige guate bikes haben


----------



## kornholio (20. Februar 2008)

mal den amerikanischen/kanadischen rocky mountain katalog angeschaut. da sind mehr "baumarkt bikes" drin als mtbs. 
rm als kult, das war mal :-(

k
war wohl zu langsam


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Verschiedene Auffassungen von "Kult".

Sicher ist Rocky kein kleines Label und im Gegensatz zu kleinen edlen Schmieden ist der Output ungleich höher, wenn halb Canada damit rumfährt.

Der Kultbegriff stimmt trotzdem, da Rocky ganz eindeutig zu den sehr begehrten Bikes in der Hall of Fame gehört und das seit über 25 Jahren.

Und wenn Du mit Baumarkt die Commuter meinst - die gibts auch schon so lange.


----------



## kornholio (20. Februar 2008)

made in taiwan,
das wars das dann wohl mit der hall of fame, imo ein echter antrag für die hall of shame...

k


----------



## Pepepower (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Nachdem ich vergeblich versucht habe mein 2007er Switch zu verkaufen und einige mehr oder weniger ernstgemeinte Angebote dafür erhalten habe die mich fast umgehauen haben, ist für mich die Sache von wegen Kult und wertstabil und so von Rocky Mountain Bikes eh erledigt.

Da kann ich auch jedes Ghost oder Canyon oder so was fahren.

Nix für ungut, habe ich wenigstens einen Grund das Bike zu behalten.  

Bis dann Euer Pepe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (21. Februar 2008)

in was für einem preissegment werden die 07er switch rahmen denn nun gehandelt ?


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2008)

Auf der HP von BOC gabs schon lange das Trekking Bike von RM. Ich hab da an eine Posten AUslaufware gedacht, aber jetzt ist das ganze Programme online....

Tschüß Rocky Mountain, die Marke hat sich damit für Neukäufe entgültig erledigt


----------



## subdiver (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir das Angebot bei BOC und BOC24 angeschaut,
da werden manche RM-Modelle regelrecht verramscht  

Ob das der richtige Weg ist, einen "Kult" zu pflegen stelle ich mal in Frage  
Quo Vadis, RM ?

Ok, mein Rocky funzt gut, aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei RM 
sehr bescheiden, aber das habe ich wegen dem Kult und Qualität der Rahmen 
bewusst in Kauf genommen.

Wenn aber RM weiterhin den eingeschlagenen Weg geht (Taiwan-Produktion, Sortiment im Bau- bzw. Bikemarkt, 
Race Face wird zur fernöstlichen Massenware, etc.), dann war das mein erstes und letztes Rocky  

Meiner Freundin werde ich für den anstehenden Fully-Kauf mal die Marken
Steppenwolf, Cube, Ghost etc. näherbringen, denn sie konnte mit Kult um ein Bike noch nie was anfangen 
und interessiert sich nur wegen meinem Ratschlag für ein Element


----------



## jota (21. Februar 2008)

dann darf ich ja endlich den "ragazzi"aufkleber auf meine rahmen klatschen.

wenn die bei ratze fatze und ragazzi mountain nicht langsam aufwachen,wird der stern bald erloschen sein.
würde mich mal interessieren wie bikeaction über diese marktpolitik denkt.


----------



## subdiver (21. Februar 2008)

RM ist doch nur ein Teil einer Firmengruppe, deshalb bin ich nicht sicher,
ob RM überhaupt seine geschäftliche Strategie alleine bestimmen darf  

Es gibt ja genügend Beispiele, wo ehemalige Kult-Bikehersteller aufgekauft, 
dann die Produktion nach Fernost verlagert und auch im unteren Preissegment angeboten wurden. 
Der Kultstatus war schnellstens dahin  
Wer erinnert sich z.B. noch an Klein ?

Vielleicht wirft RM zu wenig Rendite ab und es müssen mehr Stückzahlen produziert bzw. verkauft werden ? 
Das wissen wir doch nicht  
Zudem hat RM im oberen Preissegment zukünftig sicherlich größere Absatzprobleme,
ich sage nur Carbon !

Entweder strukturiert RM total um und bietet auch Carbon-Rahmen im MTB-Bereich an
(was nicht zu einem "echten" Rocky passen würde) oder man bietet zukünftig auch
im "Billig"-Bereich an, oder Beides.

Da kommt es auf die paar Freaks nicht darauf an, ob die noch zukünftig 
ein Rocky kaufen, wenn die Aussicht auf neue und größere Käuferschichten besteht.

Wir Rocky-Fans sind leider nicht der Nabel der RM-Welt


----------



## Lynus (21. Februar 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema los werden.

Ich habe mir vor ca. 6 Wochen ein Slayer bei BOC gekauft.
Warum ? 
Weil Rocky Mountain Kult ist, ja.
Weil das Slayer ein geniales Bike ist, ja.
Und:
Weil bei BOC der Preis gestimmt hat, ja.

Habt ihr euch mal überlegt, was RM zum Kult macht ? 
Bei einigen Antworten lese ich raus: "Der Preis".
Das ist aber Blödsinn.Ein Produkt wird aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften,
seiner Qualität, seiner Optik zum Kult, nicht wegen seines Preises.
Oder warum ist z.B. ein Mini (das Auto) = Kult ? Oder eine alte Vespa ?

Ich hab für das Slayer bei BOC ca. 1.000 Euro weniger bezahlt als UVP. 
1.000 Euro !!! Das muß man sich mal überlegen. Wer, denkt ihr, hätte sonst diese 1.000 Euro bekommen ? Evtl. ein Zwischenhändler und der Bikeshop. 
Wird das Bike zum Kult, weil auf dem Weg in meine Garage möglichst viele Leute möglichst viel dran verdient haben ? Ich finde: Nein.

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass der Preis für das Slayer Rahmenkit (hab irgendwo mal ca. 1.500-2.000 Euro gelesen), auch nur im Geringsten gerechtfertigt ist, oder ? 
Ich habe beruflich viel mit Rohren und Metallbearbeitung zu tun, ebenso mit der Kalkulation des Ganzen. Und selbst mit hochwertigsten Rohren und erfahrensten Schweissern liegen die Herstellkosten nur bei 200-300 Euro, wenn überhaupt. 

Also hört auf zu weinen, kauft eure Bikes wo ihr wollt und zahlt den Preis, den ihr eines Kultbikes würdig findet.

Mahlzeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habamah (21. Februar 2008)

OK liebnärrische Gemeinde, da bin ich wieder.
Also: war heute noch mal beim Boc in Aachen: in der Frischwarenauslage: Element 70, 50, 30. Slayer 30, dieser reduziert für 1790 ,-Eu. Dann noch einige Hardtails.
Der Verkäufer war der festen Überzeugung, er könnte auch andere Modelle zu atraktiven Preisen besorgen....
Da jetzt ja jeder drüber denken was er mag, aber das Preis -Leistungsverhältnis der Teile stimmt einfach nicht. 
Und die Haltbarkeit auch nicht. Wers nicht glaubt, den kann ich mal ein Foto von einer zersemmelten Kettenstrebe mailen...(kein Bikepark, nur ein Paar kleine üblich Hüpfer, die halt so im Trail rumliegen).  
Die Welt wird halt immer schlechter....


----------



## fritzn (21. Februar 2008)

Kult isses, weil man sich draufsetzt und alles passt!

Einige meiner besten Tage hatte ich auf einem Rocky, deswegen ist es mein persönlicher Kult.
An Kanada oder Umsatzzahlen hab ich dabei nicht besonders viel gedacht.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2008)

Es wird der Tag kommen an dem auch der Letzte noch versteht das sich dieses Geschwätz von wegen Kult und Rocky Mountain auf längst vergangene Tage bezieht...


----------



## rocsam (22. Februar 2008)

..warum so negativ, numinisflo? Ich kann fritzn nur zustimmen. Kult macht man erst dann wirklich kaputt, wenn man die Kunden belÃ¼gt oder auch nur seine  Philosophie oder seine Prinzipien Ã¤ndert und seinen Kunden nicht die Gelegenheit gibt, dieses zu erfahren. Bisher konnte mir noch niemand stimmig belegen, dass RM die Modelle, auf denen "bulid in Canada" draufklebt  doch in Taiwan schweiÃen lÃ¤sst. Zudem: Wenn wir nur noch bei den HÃ¤ndlern kaufen, die uns ausgiebige Probefahrten ermÃ¶glichen, kann jeder selbst urteilen, ob  ihm ein RM noch ein besonderes FahrgefÃ¼hl bietet oder eben nicht (mehr) und ob, so denn dieses (noch) vorhanden ist, der Mehrpreis dafÃ¼r in Ordnung geht. Ich persÃ¶nlich habe mein Switch durch ein Flatline ersetzen wollen, ich werde es nicht tun, denn eine ReisschÃ¼ssel kommt mir aus diversesten GrÃ¼nden nicht in den Fahrradkeller. Wenn RM demnÃ¤chst nur noch Taiwan-made anbieten sollte, suche ich mir eine andere Marke, aber soweit ist es eben noch nicht. Zur BOC-Thematik: RM ist schon seit Jahren bei H&S, bei s-tec, bei Stadler, bike action kann die Ã¼berzÃ¤hligen Modelle nicht alle an seine Mitarbeiter verschenken oder im Main versenken. Wenn der Fachhandel diese nicht abnimmt, dann muss die Vermarktung Ã¼ber diese KanÃ¤le erfolgen. Wer will denn von uns wirklich ein RC50?? Wer "nur" 1700â¬ ausgeben kann, gehÃ¶rt jetzt dank BOC mit seinem Slayer30 zu unserer Community und hÃ¤tte sonst vielleicht ein Canyon gekauft. Die Listenpreise der aktuellen Modelle um ca. 5% zu unterbieten, ist eh ein Witz, wer zahlt heute noch den Listenpreis? Solange RM nicht bei Lidl&Aldi auftaucht kann ich mit HÃ¤ndlern wie BOC gut leben.


----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2008)

Meine Entscheidung, ein Rocky zu kaufen war sehr rational und hatte mit Kult nichts zu tun  
Ich hatte vor mir ein Fully zu kaufen und dachte dabei nicht an ein Rocky.

Vor dem Kauf bin ich folgende Modelle ausgiebig probegefahren,
CD Rush und Scalpel, Speci Epic und Stumpi, Steppenwolf Tundra FS, Ghost, 
Cube, RM Element.

Dabei passte mir das Element bzgl. Geometrie, Fahrverhalten am Besten
und es gefiel mir auch noch sehr gut.
Zudem konnte ich einen Dealer (MT-Sports) ausfindig machen,
der mich und mein Rocky sehr gut betreut.

DESHALB bin ich zum Rocky-Fahrer geworden und hatte nicht über Kult, Taiwan etc. nachgedacht  

Trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht, wenn eine Firma wie RM in Taiwan produzieren lässt 
und ihre Bikes in Märkten "verramscht"


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2008)

Diese Ramschketten haben am Ende auch eine gewisse Marktmacht und Einfluß auf die Preisgestaltung und Ausstattung. Nicht wirklich gut. Ich geh aber davon aus, dass BOC eine Episode bleiben wird  
Und da BOC ja oftmals nicht in der Lage ist die Räder vernüftig zu montieren ist das nicht gut für den Ruf einer Marke. 
Preislich kenn ich günstigere Händler mit Ahnung!


----------



## Jeru (22. Februar 2008)

seid wann sind die rocky´s denn "made in taiwan" ?   erst ab den 08er frames , oder?


----------



## rocsam (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
@ Jeru: NUR das Flatline und das Slayer SS(!!)  -  als Fullies kommen aus Taiwan. Siehe Kommentare in News Rumours2008.
Wo "build in Canada" draufsteht, können wir ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen, dass diese bikes auch wirklich noch in Canada geschweißt werden: Die Fully-Rahmen werden in Vancouver geschweißt und neuerdings in Quebec lackiert und endmontiert (Zusammenlegung der Endfertigung bei Procycle); die Hardtails mit "build in Canada" werden in Quebec produziert, Flow-Modelle und Sport-Hardtails ohne "bulid in Canada" auf Sitz(oder Kettenstrebe) kommen aus Taiwan, die  Carbon-Rennräder  der Solo-Familie  kommen aus Taiwan und sind eigentlich Cinelli-Designs, die SOLO-Crossräder wiederum stammen aus Quebec-Produktion. Alles klar?
Wer anders lautende Informationen hat, die er auch belegen kann (!!!!!) möge mich korrigieren.


----------



## ingmar (26. Februar 2008)

Habamah schrieb:


> Da jetzt ja jeder drüber denken was er mag, aber das Preis -Leistungsverhältnis der Teile stimmt einfach nicht.



Das ist leider schon lange so. Es gab immer irgendwelche wilden Komponentenmix e aus Shimano, Sugino, RM-Hausmarke usw.
Z. B. beim Hammer wechseln jährlich alle Anbauteile von der Gabel bis zum Sattel. Scheinbar immer die Parts, die günstig zu bekommen sind.


----------

